# alcohol on ice



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Mr. Boehr, Is it leagal to drink beer while ice fishing in your shanty? For instance, if you have only one beer with you in a shanty and thats ALL and a CO stops by to check you, are you legal with that one can of beer in your shanty?


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

funny you ask. just asked todd, the d.n.r. officer at gino's monday and he said no problem. you can drink on the ice.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow I hope so!! I just installed a mini bar in my shanty!


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

if the fishings slow, just stop by Riverboy's for Happy hour


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

anytime Duckman!!!

Just look for the shanty with the keg behind it!!!!


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

We had a 1/2 keg on the ice the other night. Everyone was of legal age, designated drivers, etc. Is this legal?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yep.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Not to take this thread down a tangent, but when I was in college (Michigan Tech) a couple of idiots came up with the bright idea of putting a keg in the back of their truck. Packed it with snow, then ran the hose on the tap up through the split window. 

They figured that since the keg was in the back of the truck, they'd found a little loophole around "opened container" laws. (Not sure what they were drinking out of in the truck or if they were just sucking off the tap...)

As you'd expect, local law enforcement up there spends 90% of their time dealing with alcohol related problems and doesn't have much patience for idiots. They got to spend a weekend in jail, probably made nice donation of beer to the local PD, and were well known in the dorms for their escapades. They probably would've been famous forever if one of their frat brothers didn't try to elude the police for a drunk and disorderly arrest AFTER they had the handcuffs on him.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I don't know about you. I just rent my beer! Where do you put yours when you are finished with it? With all the MTs out there, people don't seem to put it back in the can.

*Is it legal to urinate on/in public waters?*


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I think you guys are too worried about the drink'in and not worried enough about the fish'in.

Must be a boring day around for these types of worries.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by boehr _
> *I think you guys are too worried about the drink'in and not worried enough about the fish'in. *


Not me! I already mastered the beer drinking part but I can't catch fish though the ice. I wonder if the two are related.


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks boher


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

And now we know why the ice is yellow.


----------



## lead bouncer (Mar 5, 2001)

As heard a few sahntys over, "....whatever you do, DON'T drink the WARM Gatorade!...." .
Wide mouth bottles, of course. The prefect, personal, portable potty.

-LB


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

I thought that the main purpose of ice fishing was to sit in a heated shanty enjoying a few alcoholic beverages on a cold winter day


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Well....I think the purpose of this post has fulfilled it's need.


----------

